# A New Way To Break Things



## whydontu (Jan 31, 2022)

Saw this on Facebook Marketplace. Took a few glances before I could figure out the hex block with square holes. Am I correct in thinking this would be a spectacular method to destroy taps and/or workpieces?


----------



## Tom Kitta (Feb 1, 2022)

Somewhat clever way to keep things cheap. I also needed few glances to figure out this one. Hmm, main issue I see is that the tap is not on center... but I am unsure as to how bad this really would be - its not like when tapping by hand you have perfectly same pressure on both hands. You still have two hands... not sure - buy it and see how terrible it is?


----------



## 6.5 Fan (Feb 1, 2022)

That gizzmo would be great for tapping into a block of butter or anything soft enough to thread by hand.


----------



## Dabbler (Feb 1, 2022)

Might be useful, but is certainly a conversation starter.


----------



## Six O Two (Feb 1, 2022)

Tom Kitta said:


> main issue I see is that the tap is not on center..



As long as the set of holes you're using is on the same axis as the handles, it should be fine, no? Just move one hand further out on the handle, depending on which hole you've put the tap in.

Either that, or it's for tapping those double drilled holes posted in another thread...


----------



## cuslog (Feb 1, 2022)

I laughed when I saw your thread title.
In another life, I used to own a Construction Co. At our "peak" ~16 employees. 
Over Friday afternoon "refreshments" with another Co. owner one day, I half jokingly, half seriously said "just when you think you've got things organized to the point that nobody can screw things up anymore, somebody finds a new way.


----------

